# T handle anchor point



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im having a hard time finding a solid anchor point with my absolute 360 or any handle release for that matter. What can I do? I come to full draw and anchor to what feels like the same spot and my peep sight is perfect then on the next shot at the same distance the peep is high and I can't get it tO frame up properly. Would a kisser button help? How can I establish a rock solid release hand anchor that is easily repeated and very accurate? Thank You for all you advice in advance.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One thing that might help is to not focus on where your hand ends up on your face, but on how you set up back tension. Go to a blank bale and get consistent with shoulder and scapula position. Not just your draw side back and shoulder, but also your bow arm side. 

As we fatigue, we often get a little sloppy with bow shoulder position.

It might help to take off your peep until you develop good consistency with your back and shoulders.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I anchor behind my jaw, putting the gap between my index knuckle and middle finger knuckle into the jaw bone. This allows me to feel my anchor quite well and also puts the string on the tip of my nose...giving me three points of contact for shooting. Anchoring this way has made me a much more accurate shooter.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try to use the tip of the nose it dont move and it will not slow down the string. but the anchor where ever it is must be in the exact spot every time. most use the jaw . like stated above..


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok thanks guys. I'm trying all those things and have placed a small brass mock on my center serving that is kind of acting as a kisser. Hopefully it will help.


----------

